# How would you do these thighs?



## sqwib (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry I just couldn't resist


----------



## sound1 (Oct 20, 2011)

look like they would be too high maintenance for me.. but would recommend low and slow


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2011)

I like mine a little leaner!


----------



## chef willie (Oct 20, 2011)

Look pretty meaty...think I'd spatchcock them


----------



## shooter1 (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 20, 2011)

Well,I do belive I would try to get lost...HEAD FIRST


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2011)

Those and another pair like them could make a great base for a 5 X 9 Pool Table!!!!

Just sayin'

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2011)

Definetly have to rub them down good and spritz them


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice thighs, but hell one of them is bigger then my whole body


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 20, 2011)

*She said "Honey I only weigh 110 lbs" and in the other leg I weigh!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## miamirick (Oct 20, 2011)

*squiib   i can only quote from one of my favorite movies*

*"*  individual acts of perversion SO profound and disgusting that decorum prohibits listing them here."


----------



## fishwrestler (Oct 20, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Look pretty meaty...think I'd spatchcock them




Yes yes I agree. :)

 I bet  they would be juicy


----------



## ecto1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I would slather them up then rub them down.  Then just like the last thighs I posted q-view.


----------



## miamirick (Oct 21, 2011)

cmon man!   noone can guess that movie line?


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe that would be the Classic, Animal House.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 24, 2011)

There's just something mesmerizing about this woman.


----------



## frizzlefry (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Oct 24, 2011)

That is my favorite movie miamirick. But to answer Sqwibs question. I would do them very well done.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2011)

MMMM...I Love SPANISH FOOD!...Let me know when you are ready to run some tests on them...I can give a Professional Review!...JJ


----------



## sqwib (Oct 25, 2011)

Definitely a classic

*Bluto*: See if you can guess what I am now.
[_puts a scoop of mashed potatoes in his mouth and hits his cheeks with his fists and spits it out_]
*Bluto*: I'm a zit. Get it?


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 5, 2011)

miamirick said:


> *squiib   i can only quote from one of my favorite movies*
> 
> *"*  individual acts of perversion SO profound and disgusting that decorum prohibits listing them here."


*Right on Rick!*


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 5, 2011)

WOW!!  I would have to agree with a good rub!


----------



## grandpa jim (Nov 7, 2011)

Safer to say, NO COMMENT!


----------

